# Report on Lake of the woods



## jdhogg (Jan 5, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone knows of the fishing report on Lake of the woods

:beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

They are jumping out of the ice at the north end................


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I was just there last weeknd. Pretty poor if you ask me! Wait until the water settles before you plan on heading there. Caught 6 eyes the whole weekend.Very poor for LOTW


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

The Northwest Angle is really good, just south of Flag Island.

Where were you at Chris?


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

I was off Birch Beach last weekend just east of Long Point with my buddies and between the 6 of us we landed about a dozen decent eyes/sauger, 2 burbot, and missed about a half dozen. This was a pretty poor turn out for our crew and over a three day weeken. The water is just too murky still and hasn't cleared up. The night-bite is non existant but the night-buzz was flowing just fine. :beer:


----------

